# Progesterone Therapy - Advice Please



## LeeC

Hi 

I was looking for advice and information from anyone who is currently or has in the past used progesterone therapy when ttc and for recurrent m/c.

In the past I have only ever started the progesterone from my BFP.
However from my last cycle, I have been advised to take 400mg of Cyclogest pessary from day 15 of cycle (I ov day 14) and to continue if I get BFP or stop if I get BFN.

I took 2 epts and both were BFN's so I discontinued using the progesterone of Thursday evening.
I have cramps now and have had so since Weds and feel like AF is about to show up, but absolutely nothing, zilch!!!

Can anyone advise when they finally got AF after stopping the progesterone each cycle, I'm generally regualr as clockwork and did read on the internet that most women would start their period within 2/3 days. It's been 3 days for me now and I just want to get it over with, so I can start a new cycle.

Any comments appreciated, thank you x


----------



## LeeC

Anyone???


----------



## ClaireH

I'm very keen to learn more about progesterone too. Anyone got any info?

xx


----------



## Mallow9

I have no clue either, but my doctor has been talking to me about getting my progesterone levels next time I am pregnant to see if it is low. Intersted to learn more...


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Hi there!

I was put on progesterone cream after my IUI's (I start my progesterone cream 1 day after IUI). 

I use my cream vaginally till 14DPO or if you get pregnant my doctor has me continue it till 12 weeks pregnant.

I will say this, it DEFINITELY can delay your period. It has delayed mine up to 1 week. Progesterone will thicken your Uterus lining much like pregnancy, it can even kindof fake out your body. Once you stop taking it, it takes a few days for it to register that your body is in fact not pregnant and will then shed it's lining. 

I had a miscarriage in March and actually did not pass the baby until I stopped taking the progesterone cream. Once I stopped the cream, it took 8 days for me to begin bleeding. 

I would say give it at least 1 weeks time for your period to arrive after stopping the progesterone.


----------



## LeeC

Thank you ladies.

Well AF turned up this morning, so in the grand scheme of things I was 2 days late.

MomtoOne, thank you. I also took progesterone in my previous 2 pg's but only when I got my BFP, the last pg was ectopic, and the one before ended in m/c (I only started the progesterone about 5 days after my BFP as couldn't get an earlier appointment), I definitly think taking the progesterone prolonged my m/c, but it didn't stop it.

I took the test early in the last one and think this is why I got further along without m/c as I was taking progesterone for some time before the ectopic diagnosis.

I have am expecting my AF to be heavier because like you say the lining will probably be thicker.

I am like you when I get mt BFP, I will need to carry on taking it, so just keeping my fx'd for next cycle and I will start the Cyclogest for day 14 again.
Hopefully by this time I may hve the predinsolone too.

Thank you for all your replies and wishing us all the best of luck and sending out lots of sticky baby dust xxx


----------



## amberhaze

I am considering starting Progesterone Cream to help regulate my very irregular cycles and hopefully help with TTC since it is said to thicken the lining of the uterus and help with those who have had MCs.

I had a MC in March of last year after TTC for 3 years. 

Any advice for someone who is just starting out with the Progesterone Cream?? :shrug: I am leary, but will do pretty much anything to help with TTC.


----------



## sounder

hi there - i was prescribed progesterone suppositories after three miscarriages. i was told to start taking the progesterone on day cd19 or cd20 and to continue until cd27 or cd 28. then i was to take a pregnancy test and if positive to continue with the progesterone until finished the first trimester. if i got a BFN then i was to stop taking the progesterone and wait for af to appear. the progesterone does delay the onset of your AF by a few days. for example - my cycle is regularly 28 days, but when taking the progesterone and then realizing i wasn't pregnant and going off, i wouldn't get AF until cd 30-cd33. it varies for everyone i am sure and it is frustrating because if you are charting, your cycle gets screwed up. i should mention that for my fourth pregnancy i am sure that the progesterone assisted with me carrying for as long as i did. unfortunately at my 12 week scan they discovered the baby had a neural tube defect and we had to terminate the pregnancy. i do not believe that the progesterone contributed to the baby having anencephaly, but i do believe the pregnancy wouldn't have continued as long as it did had i not be taking the progesterone.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

I am so hoping that I get prescribed progesterone for my next pregnancy. Im waiting to attend the recurrent M/C clinic next month for testing now that I've had 2 miscarriages in a row. I am absolutely convinced that I have low progesterone as I have all the symptoms plus my mum had it too and had 5 miscarriages. She only managed to carry 3 of us full term due to progesterone injections. I was told that miscarriages are not hereditary when I told my GP about my mum, but since doing my own research I have found that low progesterone is hereditary.


----------



## ms.hope

There are different advice from different doctors on progesterone treatments--some doctors say that it will just prolong a not viable pregnancy in other words it will keep you pregnant for a bit when your body would have miscarried. others say it has no effects---i dont know what to believe sometimes...


----------



## ms.hope

sounder said:


> hi there - i was prescribed progesterone suppositories after three miscarriages. i was told to start taking the progesterone on day cd19 or cd20 and to continue until cd27 or cd 28. then i was to take a pregnancy test and if positive to continue with the progesterone until finished the first trimester. if i got a BFN then i was to stop taking the progesterone and wait for af to appear. the progesterone does delay the onset of your AF by a few days. for example - my cycle is regularly 28 days, but when taking the progesterone and then realizing i wasn't pregnant and going off, i wouldn't get AF until cd 30-cd33. it varies for everyone i am sure and it is frustrating because if you are charting, your cycle gets screwed up. i should mention that for my fourth pregnancy i am sure that the progesterone assisted with me carrying for as long as i did. unfortunately at my 12 week scan they discovered the baby had a neural tube defect and we had to terminate the pregnancy. i do not believe that the progesterone contributed to the baby having anencephaly, *but i do believe the pregnancy wouldn't have continued as long as it did had i not be taking the progesterone*.


The underlined is what I keep hearing over and over again---It's almost like it results in late term MC


----------



## sounder

hello ms. hope - could be true about the late term miscarriage....no comfort in that.


----------



## Hollybush75

I'm not so sure about the progesterone extending a failed pregnancy only from my own experiences. 

Baby 1 was dead at 8 weeks. We found out at 12 weeks. No sign of impending miscarriage. No progesterone therapy. Miscarriage completed by medical management.

Babies 2 & 3 - baby 2 was dead at 9 weeks, baby 3 continued to 13 weeks. No sign of impending miscarriage until 18+2 when I started bleeding. No progesterone therapy. Miscarriage completed naturally after only taking first tablet to begin medical management.

Baby 4 - was dead at 7 weeks. Spotting at 9+5, scan confirmed no heartbeat at 10 weeks. On progesterone therapy. Miscarriage complete by medical management.

Baby 5 - on progesterone from 4+3. Scan at 5+5 showed no growth. hCG bloods booked but started miscarrying naturally at 6 weeks despite still using progesterone.

In my own case the two pregnancies on progesterone therapy ended more quickly than the two not on progesterone. I still hate Mother Nature for that.


----------

